# Oral steriod's



## shakeyjake1991 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi all!
First post here, so here it goes!
I've been training now for 6months (not long I know, im still new) and im wanting to know what oral steroid you guys would recommend? maybe stacked with another oral?
Before anyone says, I will not inject no matter how bigger the gains/ less side effects. Needles scare the shit out of me, yes you can laugh......
My goal is to put on size/ weight as im sick of not being able to put on weight. I just the rip very easy.
Any USEFULL advice would be great, what oral to use? dosage? Do I use nova or something else, if so when do I start taking them, how many etc?
As you can tell me knowledge is very limited, so any sarcy comments are just going to get ignored.

Cheers for the advice in advance! :32 (20):


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 4, 2015)

If you don't want to pin test then you don't have any business doing steroids.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 4, 2015)

You can't use an oral only.  You always need to run injectable testosterone with it.


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jul 4, 2015)

surely people have ran oral's only and had good gains etc? else why are they about?


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jul 4, 2015)

I've read, maybe not true but like I said im new to this! 100mg anadrol and 50mg dianbol will see you put on good mass...
with nova and some kind of liver protection of course on a 8 week cycle


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 4, 2015)

Also judging by your handle you're 24.  You can always wait longer if you want to check out your natural test.  Your natural test is just starting to maybe drop and it's never good to replace high hormones either even higher hormones.  It's better to wait till you're older and test is dropping. 


Steroids do not put weight on food does. So if you can't properly eat now steroids are a waste.  What are your stats?? It's good to have a good build first because when you steroids. The Reason I say that is because anyone can put on size when doing a cycle, keeping those gains after is the concern. That is strictly done worth nutrition. Guys that don't know how to eat often run into this problem and causes them to want more and more. The next thing you know they're running way huge cycles and one after another because they can't keep the gains.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 4, 2015)

shakeyjake1991 said:


> I've read, maybe not true but like I said im new to this! 100mg anadrol and 50mg dianbol will see you put on good mass...
> with nova and some kind of liver protection of course on a 8 week cycle



Wherever you read that make sure you never go back because that's horrible advice.


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jul 4, 2015)

I'd like to put more weight on bud yeah, but I'm trying to ask the question what oral would help me put on mass not help me rip? As the 6months I've been training I've just ripped and ripped but no put on any size if that makes sense? I knew putting a post up about orals only would get everything jumping on the bandwagon about jabs only etc but I DO NOT want to jab, simple as that. I'd like advice on a oral course/ stack and any other information you can give? Sorry if I'm seeming to bite your head off, but this is the first bodybuilding etc forum I've registered to and had a feeling I'd get grief about this as I've seen on other forums.


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jul 4, 2015)

have a read of this bud, what I've copied off another site

For many years, a great debate has raged over which oral is superior for mass gains, and two of them have stood the test of time; dianabol and anadrol. The debate has continued, arguing which of the two is superior, yet no conclusive evidence has proven one better than the other. People respond to each one differently, some swearing by dbol and some swearing by anadrol. Before we declare one the winner, I am going to go over a bit of history and chemical structure on both products. 


 Anadrol ( oxymetholone) was first made available in the 1960’s by Syntex. It is very effective at increasing red blood cell production and was promising for treating severe cases of anemia. With the advent of newer and more advanced drugs such as Erythropoietin, which have less androgenic side effects, Anadrol was discontinued. New studies in AIDS/HIV patients revealed Anadrol was particularly effective at reducing wasting symptoms so it was re-released in the late 1990’s. 

 Oxymetholone is a derivative of dihydrotestosterone, which in theory means it should not convert to estrogen. Since it does not aromatize but still causes gynecomastia in some users, there are other pathways by which it converts. After looking at studies on AIDS patients, I found that it may convert by actively activating the estrogen receptor, so this is a product that would need an anti-estrogen such as Nolvadex. 

 Dianabol ( methandrostenolone) was first made in 1956 by John Zieglar of Ciba fame. Dianabol has been one of the most popular oral steroids of all time, exploding in popularity in the 1970’s with bodybuilders and football players and expanding into all avenues of athletics during the 1980’s. It somewhat waned during the 1990’s with the steroid control act, but was hot again in the early 2000’s with reproduction in mass quantities by Mexican labs and underground labs. 

 Methandrostenolone is a derivative of testosterone and hence will convert to estrogen. Gyno will be a concern for sure, in almost all users, whereas only less than 25% have problems with Anadrol. Again water retention will be a problem, usually due to the estrogenic properties. 

 Both products will have similar androgenic side effects, which include; acne, water retention, oily skin, male pattern baldness, and increased body hair growth. Both drugs are c17 alpha alkylated, therefore liver protection will be necessary, especially when combining the two. 

 So we come to the premise of this article, Anadrol vs. Dianabol. Why, the great debate over which product to take? They work on different pathways, have similar side effects you will have to combat, and both are liver toxic. So why is there a debate over which is better and which one should you take? Well, as I stated earlier, different people have different responses to each product. Many people, including myself, find high doses of Anadrol to be too much to handle in trade of the results you get. With this product, I have an extreme loss of appetite, massive water retention, and overall aches and pains and headaches. 

 On the other hand, when I take Dianabol, I get a general sense of well-being, good but not great size gains, and the ability to keep eating. It sounds like I should keep taking Dianabol and drop the Anadrol, right? Wrong. I get massive male pattern baldness from Dianabol, which I do not experience from Anadrol. I have an increase in blood pressure levels at doses that are high enough to match my gains from Anadrol, and I have to shorten my cycles because of the massive dosages I take to get good gains. So in all, I get some side effects from each that I would like to avoid, while still retaining the great benefits that I can only get from each product. 

 Anadrol is well known for its ability to cause massive size and strength increases, and as we all know, a stronger muscle has to become a bigger muscle with enough calories to feed it. Dianabol gives me large, quality muscle gains without as much water retention as Anadrol. So what is the compromise? Do I take one during one cycle and then the other product during my next cycle? 

 The answer is no to both. There is no need to short change yourself gains in either department when you can have your cake and eat it too. I am not alone in my assessments of both products. Most guys have similar issues of massive water retention, headaches and loss of appetite with Anadrol, and MPB and fewer gains with Dianabol comparatively. So, the best thing we can do is decrease our dosages of both products to cut down on side-effects and take them at the same time to increase the benefits. 

 My recommendation is to take both products in lower dosages but for longer periods of time. Dianabol has been found to work much better for quality gains when taken in lower dosages but for longer periods of time. High doses have severe side effects in some users, a loss of all gains with cessation of the product because of the short cycle (4-6 weeks) and most of the aforementioned side-effects. 

 Your dosages will be cycle history dependent but when I was at the peak of my career, I was taking cycles of 200mg Dianabol for 6 weeks per cycle, or 250-300mg Anadrol per 6 week cycle. In later cycles when I decided to combine the two products together, I was able to drop my Dianabol use to 50mg per day, and my Anadrol use to 100mg per day and because of the synergistic effect of the two products combined, the effect was similar but with none of the sides. There is something very synergistic when taking these two products together with just a simple cycle of testosterone and deca-durabolin. 

 I would run my Anadrol cycles for 8 weeks at that dose and my Dianabol cycles for 10 weeks at that low dose with no liver toxic effects as proven by my quarterly blood tests. I did not have to take liver protectants, but I recommend them for most users. I no longer had to watch my blood pressure, my water retention was minimal compared to earlier cycles, and I was able to continue eating massive amounts of food because I did not experience appetite loss from a massive dose of Anadrol. 

 I highly recommend on your next bulking cycle you try the following: A base cycle of test and deca, add in the Anadrol and Dianabol mix, and some Nolvadex. You will be able to control your water retention, liver toxicity, and other side effects by controlling your dosages. Your doses will vary from mine, but just adjust accordingly and run them for longer periods of time. You will be amazed at the simplicity of this cycle and yet the synergy is un-describable. Your gains will be far better than you have ever had when taking each product alone, your side effects will be less than if you were to take either product in higher doses, thanks to the different biochemical pathways. Everyone already knows that test and anadrol, and deca and dbol are very synergistic. Now combine all four in a cycle and watch yourself just blow up. 
 All of Gavin's artricles can be found here


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 4, 2015)

Training six months and want to use steroids? Are you kidding me? You don't even know what you are doing in the gym and don't know anything about nutrition. It takes years.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 4, 2015)

Another 20yr old with the mindset of "just tell me what i want to hear" & "the other part of the Internet told me i can....you guys need to confirm it"
Do w/e your hard headed in one ear out the other don't tell me this cuz i NEED/WANNA hear that hearts content....


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jul 4, 2015)

why what's the problem with me wanting to use steroids after 6months? on the subject of I don't know what im doing in the gym, that's why ive been training with someone who does know what there doing and have been doing for years.


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jul 4, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> Another 20yr old with the mindset of "just tell me what i want to hear" & "the other part of the Internet told me i can....you guys need to confirm it"
> Do w/e your hard headed in one ear out the other don't tell me this cuz i NEED/WANNA hear that hearts content....



no im just asking for advice on oral, is it that ****ing hard?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 4, 2015)

shakeyjake1991 said:


> why what's the problem with me wanting to use steroids after 6months? on the subject of I don't know what im doing in the gym, that's why ive been training with someone who does know what there doing and have been doing for years.


Because you have made no real progress. If after six months and those quick noob gains you want to use steroids then this life isn't for you. 

This is hard work. Real progress takes time. Lots of time. And dedication. Jumping on so soon is a sign yiu aren't willing to put in the work. 

Also let's throw in the fact after 6 months you don't have the bone density or strength in your connective tissues to handle such a rapid increase in weights. 

You will get injured.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 4, 2015)

shakeyjake1991 said:


> why what's the problem with me wanting to use steroids after 6months? on the subject of I don't know what im doing in the gym, that's why ive been training with someone who does know what there doing and have been doing for years.



Bro we don't preach that bullshxt here for a reason
yes ppl do it but a majority of them are fukN idiots those that have done it actually have prior experience and use themselves as there own "test subjects"


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jul 4, 2015)

thanks for your advice


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jul 4, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> Bro we don't preach that bullshxt here for a reason
> yes ppl do it but a majority of them are fukN idiots those that have done it actually have prior experience and use themselves as there own "test subjects"


ok thanks for your advice


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 4, 2015)

shakeyjake1991 said:


> no im just asking for advice on oral, is it that ****ing hard?



Than go do your own fukN research and learn how to weed out good/info 4m stupid fukN advice
you read one article and believe it to be the holy fulN grail
get a clue......


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jul 4, 2015)

I asked for your advice on the article? not at one point did I say it was true...


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 4, 2015)

The article is basically comparing different oral compounds which 98% of the time are ran with test. The other 2% are young retards that one day end up in the news dead because they're dumb. No one here is gonna tell you what you want to hear, so either take our advice or hurt yourself. We're not picking on you, were simply trying to help.


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jul 4, 2015)

right ok cheers, forget I put up this post


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 4, 2015)

shakeyjake1991 said:


> right ok cheers, forget I put up this post



No that's not how this works bro, you need to understand what you're asking here. Steelers hit the nail on the head.  Poke with test or go back to gnc and let them rape you for shit that doesn't work.    


Sick around learn how to eat.  Guys can teach you that here and we have a nutritionist here and actually I've recently used him.


----------



## snake (Jul 4, 2015)

shakeyjake1991 said:


> why what's the problem with me wanting to use steroids after 6months? on the subject of I don't know what im doing in the gym, that's why ive been training with someone who does know what there doing and have been doing for years.



Oh where should I start? I think you got some good advice here but I would like to second Pillar's comments. 

You are obviously looking for some quick ways to get where you're going so I'll help you out.
First off, if you're training with someone who has been "Training for years" and they didn't bitch slap you for asking about starting AAS after 6 months of training, he or she doesn't have a clue. Get as far away from that person as you can. 

Tell me what your goals are in the next 6 months and I will help you out. If you give me a "Get as big and/or as strong as possible", you can go back to your expert buddy in the gym.


----------



## HDH (Jul 5, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Also judging by your handle you're 24.  You can always wait longer if you want to check out your natural test.  Your natural test is just starting to maybe drop and it's never good to replace high hormones either even higher hormones.  It's better to wait till you're older and test is dropping.
> 
> 
> Steroids do not put weight on food does. So if you can't properly eat now steroids are a waste.  What are your stats?? It's good to have a good build first because when you steroids. The Reason I say that is because anyone can put on size when doing a cycle, keeping those gains after is the concern. That is strictly done worth nutrition. Guys that don't know how to eat often run into this problem and causes them to want more and more. The next thing you know they're running way huge cycles and one after another because they can't keep the gains.





shakeyjake1991 said:


> I'd like to put more weight on bud yeah, but I'm trying to ask the question what oral would help me put on mass not help me rip? As the 6months I've been training I've just ripped and ripped but no put on any size if that makes sense? I knew putting a post up about orals only would get everything jumping on the bandwagon about jabs only etc but I DO NOT want to jab, simple as that. I'd like advice on a oral course/ stack and any other information you can give? Sorry if I'm seeming to bite your head off, but this is the first bodybuilding etc forum I've registered to and had a feeling I'd get grief about this as I've seen on other forums.



Take a breath bud. I'm going to try to be as level headed as possible and try to help you understand a few things.

I know when things get a little heated, the regular thought and learning process can go right out the window. 

Now, if you read what I have made big and red in Herm's post you will see that he is saying steroids aren't what puts the size on. He is very correct in saying this. The only way steroids work is if you know how to grow without them. 

Most of what you hear about them are myths. You don't just take them and get jacked. They only enhance your training and nutritional knowledge. In other words, if you can't already eat and train to grow, the steroids aren't going to do it for you.

By your own words in big red letters that I have highlighted, your biggest problem is with diet. If you don't eat, you don't grow it's just that simple. If you think you eat enough, you don't. You'll know when you do because you will grow.

The same thing will happen with steroids not enough calories in = no growth. The orals you have picked are famous for water retention. If you notice, they use the word mass, not muscle. Mass = water which you loose when you come off. 

If you really want to learn how to do this you will take some of this advice and run with it. These guys know what's going to happen to you, which is just what I've explained, and that's why it upsets them.

There is a lot to learn if you truly want to gain muscle. This is an excellent place to do it and if you get on the right track with this these same guys giving you a hard time will be there to help.

You can get on the right track and do this right. If not, everything I'm posting will come true. Once you learn some basics, the sky is the limit.

What are your thoughts?

H


----------



## bvs (Jul 5, 2015)

you have hundreds of years of combined experience here telling you all the same, good advice. i hope you listen


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jul 5, 2015)

ok ok i'll take your advice and not attempt orals. Does anyone recommend someone who write me out a basic but good diet plan for me? my main goal as you all may know now is to gain bloody weight!!
I wake up at 6am, leave for work at 7am
I work from 8am to 5pm
break 10am to 1030am
lunch at 1 until 130pm
another break at 3pm until 330pm
gym between 5 and 6pm for 1 hour and 30minutes
then my evening tea once im home

any help would be much appreciated...


----------



## bvs (Jul 5, 2015)

No one is going to write out a plan for you. If you were to do some research and write one for yourself and post it in the diet section people will give you some help and advice. If you want a full custom diet use the money you were going to spend on gear and contact a bro here called Spongy, he is our resident diet guru


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jul 5, 2015)

thanks! ill put a post up on the diet section my diet


----------



## Joliver (Jul 5, 2015)

This thread is already dead, but how tough could you possibly be if needles scare you?  You're probably one of those "had a motorcycle accident on my gixxer and doctor told me it was physically impossible to squat" kind of guys.

A lot of guys rely on science to reason as to why you shouldn't take an oral only cycle, but at the end of the day we are all trying to keep a pussy like you from joining the man fraternity.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 5, 2015)

joliver said:


> This thread is already dead, but how tough could you possibly be if needles scare you?  You're probably one of those "had a motorcycle accident on my gixxer and doctor told me it was physically impossible to squat" kind of guys.
> 
> A lot of guys rely on science to reason as to why you shouldn't take an oral only cycle, but at the end of the day we are all trying to keep a pussy like you from joining the man fraternity.


hey easy jol. I wrecked my gixxer and doc actually said that to me.  Funny thing is he was right. I suck at squatting. Hahahah


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 5, 2015)

Sometimes, we forget where we came from.  I wasn't too keen on needles at first.  First time I tried to inject, it went horribly.  I was shaking and sweating so bad that I just kept jabbing myself.  There was blood everywhere, I was frustrated, pissed, and all but ready to give up.  Finally got my ex sister in law(who was training to be a nurse) to do my first shot.  She was done before I knew she started.  Felt pretty dumb about how I over reacted the first time, and I knew it was in my head.  Once you get that first rush of exo test, you will never look back.  Injecting is a piece of cake, and when you get down to brass tacks, it's way safer than most of the oral shit out there.  ****ing anadrol can be lethal!  You better know what the **** you are doing!  Man up, take the pin and stick it in.  You will thank me later!


----------



## Joliver (Jul 5, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> hey easy jol. I wrecked my gixxer and doc actually said that to me.  Funny thing is he was right. I suck at squatting. Hahahah



Herm, you ask me a question....any question, and I'll guarantee the answer is more squatting or needles--possibly both.


----------



## HDH (Jul 5, 2015)

shakeyjake1991 said:


> thanks! ill put a post up on the diet section my diet



Good choice man. 

Welcome to UGBB.

H


----------



## Joliver (Jul 5, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Sometimes, we forget where we came from.  I wasn't too keen on needles at first.  First time I tried to inject, it went horribly.  I was shaking and sweating so bad that I just kept jabbing myself.  There was blood everywhere, I was frustrated, pissed, and all but ready to give up.  Finally got my ex sister in law(who was training to be a nurse) to do my first shot.  She was done before I knew she started.  Felt pretty dumb about how I over reacted the first time, and I knew it was in my head.  Once you get that first rush of exo test, you will never look back.  Injecting is a piece of cake, and when you get down to brass tacks, it's way safer than most of the oral shit out there.  ****ing anadrol can be lethal!  You better know what the **** you are doing!  Man up, take the pin and stick it in.  You will thank me later!



I think what bothers me the most is that this is "generation pill."  Take a pill for everything. I did take some dbol only cycles...they went pretty well. But I could only get dbol from Mexico because that's all my supplier's stripper girlfriend could shove up her cooter. I used plenty of redi-jects (anyone remember those needles?). I was limited by selection.

But after a whopping 6 months of Zumba classes, the obvious solution is cherry bombs, I guess.

I didn't forget where I came from--that place was called "I'll do anything to be bigger, faster, strongerville" and if the needle highway got me there faster, I was in.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 5, 2015)

joliver said:


> Herm, you ask me a question....any question, and I'll guarantee the answer is more squatting or needles--possibly both.




Post of the year right here!!!!


----------



## powermaster (Jul 6, 2015)

I could be wrong but this.is how I look at steroids related to diet . 

Once ingested, an AAS travels through the blood stream to the muscle tissue. It is drawn into the muscle cell's receiving dock, called an androgen receptor. Once delivered to the muscle cell, the steroid can interact with the cell's DNA and stimulate the protein synthesis process that promotes cell growth.  

And where do we get our protein from... FOOD 
I'm sure there is more to it than this but why would you take a steroid that increases protein and not feed the muscle through diet.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 6, 2015)

my first time pinning i was shaking and it took about 10-15 mins, i remember looking at the 1.5 inch needle that would be going in my ass and thinking what if i hit a nerve and **** myself up. pretty sure i was sweating by the time i was done. You get used to it, its not bad. i thought i would never pin my thighs now they are my favorite spot. i pinned my calf once cause i thought it would be fun. bad idea, swole up and i was limping around dont ever pin your calve. last cycle i pinned every other day just cause i like doing it


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 8, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> my first time pinning i was shaking and it took about 10-15 mins, i remember looking at the 1.5 inch needle that would be going in my ass and thinking what if i hit a nerve and **** myself up. pretty sure i was sweating by the time i was done. You get used to it, its not bad. i thought i would never pin my thighs now they are my favorite spot. i pinned my calf once cause i thought it would be fun. bad idea, swole up and i was limping around dont ever pin your calve. last cycle i pinned every other day just cause i like doing it


I love pinning calves.  Way better than delts.  I have a hard time doing my own delts.


----------



## lostsoul (Nov 16, 2015)

know this thread is from a while ago, but learned some great insights from the posts. appreciate all comments and responses thanks


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 19, 2015)

lostsoul said:


> know this thread is from a while ago, but learned some great insights from the posts. appreciate all comments and responses thanks



That's excellent news.  This is why we do what we do and leave it for all to see.  Good on ya sir.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Nov 20, 2015)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> I think what bothers me the most is that this is "generation pill."  Take a pill for everything. I did take some dbol only cycles...they went pretty well. But I could only get dbol from Mexico because that's all my supplier's stripper girlfriend could shove up her cooter. I used plenty of redi-jects (anyone remember those needles?). I was limited by selection.
> 
> But after a whopping 6 months of Zumba classes, the obvious solution is cherry bombs, I guess.
> 
> I didn't forget where I came from--that place was called "I'll do anything to be bigger, faster, strongerville" and if the needle highway got me there faster, I was in.



Completely agree. Only oral I run is an AI if needed
..


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 20, 2015)

Me no likey


----------



## mh82sd (May 22, 2016)

Hilarious lol


----------



## Bigmike (May 23, 2016)

I like how he says "look at this info that says dbol and drol give awesome gains" and in the article it says "run dbol for 8 weeks WITH A BASE OF TEST AND DECA" (emphasis mine)


----------



## RISE (May 23, 2016)

I only read the first sentence of what you wrote, but my input is, No.


----------



## RISE (May 23, 2016)

OK read up (somewhat).  If your work schedule has it hard for you to eat, tell them you just got diagnosed with hypoglycemia.  They can't do shit but let you eat.  So start eating and start gaining.


----------



## TwinPeaks (May 23, 2016)

My first oral steroid was turinover (tbol) but it was stacked with TesT! No test -> No cycle!


----------



## RISE (May 23, 2016)

Goddammit this is an old thread...


----------



## kiwimike (Jul 9, 2016)

shakeyjake1991 said:


> I'd like to put more weight on bud yeah, but I'm trying to ask the question what oral would help me put on mass not help me rip? As the 6months I've been training I've just ripped and ripped but no put on any size if that makes sense? I knew putting a post up about orals only would get everything jumping on the bandwagon about jabs only etc but I DO NOT want to jab, simple as that. I'd like advice on a oral course/ stack and any other information you can give? Sorry if I'm seeming to bite your head off, but this is the first bodybuilding etc forum I've registered to and had a feeling I'd get grief about this as I've seen on other forums.



ok so you are going to hate me for saying this but here goes. you have only been training for 6 months, that is barely enough time to see some good gains. train for 6 more years and eat everything that is not bolted down and then come back on and ask about doing a cycle. the guys on here will tell you straight up because they are speaking from experience. I am yet to do a cycle and I am 33, I started lifting as a teen and only recently took a break for a few years after I had an accident. try to be patient, easy come easy go with gains too man. seriously i was a hard gainer who weighed 120lbs lean, I got up to 220lbs with a bit of excess fat. now I'm 175lbs and im wanting to lose another 20lbs of fat. Ill do it slowly so I maintain muscle mass. that means by the time I cut down I will be 30lbs heavier than when I started, that took years to gain, but I did it through hard work and eating heaps. just give it some time man.


----------



## DF (Jul 9, 2016)

I love boobs!


----------

